# Free WebSpinner!



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I've just come across the most amazing and free webspinner!
So real you can almost see the flys stuck in the web!
uh... wait... those are flys!

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello ScreamingScarecrow's little friend!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will take two please.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

creepy little guy


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

They work for free? Awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn it, I fell for it again. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a beautiful spider you have there ScreamingScarecrow. Have you taught him how to do tricks?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Way too many of those out at Ghost Train, especially on the trestle on the west end. You're more than welcome to come down and collect a few.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Damn it, I feel for it again. LOL


LOL!! Sorry DT!!:laughvil:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

scareme said:


> That's a beautiful spider you have there ScreamingScarecrow. Have you taught him how to do tricks?


He's already got the high-wire tricks down to a perfect art! 
What more could I teach him except maybe to repel in front of people on command!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Isn't that a barn spider? We get those a lot around here. It is Charlotte from Charlotte's Web. They are kind of fascinating to watch. They build really awesome webs, but they can be a little aggressive.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate spiders. Can i kill it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn, now someone is gonna call PETA. Okay I was just kidding.


----------

